# save as pdf for hindi in php



## Saharika (Oct 20, 2008)

well 
we have cms with php and mysql...with hindi unicode font....

we want a class...function or any way to export the given content as pdf...ie save as pdf option in each content...

ok as a best one we have found tcpdf...
but i tested it for hindi it exports to pdf....
but problem is
it doesnt support half world ie when we write number (नम्बर) ....m is half only we use some symbol to indicate it as half....

but when pdf is exported rather than half m  it comes as नम ्बर) and so on...all expanded...

so are there any package,class etc for php to export content to pdf...i didnt found any site doing it...
any help
please help...
even if any body can correct that problem of tcpdf then would be great

thanks


----------



## Saharika (Oct 21, 2008)

seems like no pro php programmers...but as it is related to hindi as well ..i cannot excatly in other forums as well...


----------

